

C Compiler Written In Python - kirubakaran
http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~varmaa/mini_c/

======
rw
DNS is down for this site.

~~~
kirubakaran
It works for me... anyway, here is Google Cache link:

[http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpeople.c...](http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpeople.cs.uchicago.edu%2F~varmaa%2Fmini_c%2F)

